# Weekend hunting



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Productive weekend.
The boy and I missed our opportunity for our crane, trying to out smart them, but the D-I-L stayed put and did the deed.










I came home the Kids went bear hunting .

I got some work done on the waterbug.

Top drive










Bottom drive










The kids shot bear, D-I-L got a bit nerves and missed a BIG bore.

The boy held tough and got a smaller one.










All in all really up town for sure Big smile


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats to the family for a successful weekend!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

No doubt a busy weekend. How do you cook a sandhill crane Dang Dawg? Do you have to soak it in something overnight? I've never tried the ribeye of the sky.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done, congrats..


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

We cook the crane on the gas BBQ.

Just skin it cut it in half and cook it like a beef roast.

Basting it with butter as it cooks, there is no fat and it can be dry if you don't

Baste it and DON'T over cook it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Crane is hard to beat----------Congratulation to the family on their kills----Bears STEAKS are GOOOOOOD -------------------*


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Ribeye from the sky they call it. Good eating.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to the family Dang Dawg ! You all will be eating good.


----------

